# UBER Dirty Tricks at Chicago-O'Hare



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been driving for Lyft part-time for the last six weeks. Today was the first time that I waited for a ride at the O'Hare staging lot. I waited for about 50 minutes when I was pinged to pick up a rider. I accepted the ride but before I could pull out of the lot, she canceled. I pulled back into a parking spot and was immediately pinged by her again. This time, I accepted and waited before pulling out. Within 5 seconds, rider canceled again. Pinged again by same rider, accepted and waited about 15 seconds without a cancellation, so I proceeded out of the lot and got about 500 yards down the street when rider canceled again. Rider texted and said my car wasn't big enough (I drive a VW Tiguan).

When I returned to the lot, I started talking to the guy next to me. He said same rider pinged him and then canceled right away. He was driving a Yukon! I also found out that since I left the lot, I lost my spot in line and would now be waiting another hour or so for a ride. I left and went back to the city.

Any similar experiences out there? Is this a coordinated action on the part of UBER to drive Lyft drivers away from doing airport pickups. It's certainly not like they haven't done anything similar in the past. In any event, I really don't see myself sitting in that lot for an hour again to take the chance that the ride cancels on me on my way to pick them up.


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

You can open up the Lyft app and place a pin wherever you want- a Lyft driver will show up there and you can cancel when he gets there. Try it. It's free.

You can open up the Uber app and place a pin wherever you want- an Uber driver will show up there and you can wait 4:59 seconds and then cancel on them. You can do it all night long. It's free.


So I don't know what to tell you. Any rider or driver that is bored can do this from anywhere and place pins anywhere.
I have stories about this and how to really screw up a bunch of drivers nights....but this kind of information you DO NOT want being spread on an UBER MESSAGE FORUM if you're a LYFT DRIVER.

I honestly suggest you not tag chicago like you did and delete this thread if possible- you're going to give a bunch of other drivers ideas on messing with the other company. If it bothered you originally, well the existence of this discussion only makes it worse.

Was there a conspiracy at O'hare for you by other drivers? No.
The passenger saw your photo and didn't like you and didn't like the other driver either- it happens.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

I've waited over 2 hours before at ohare so 50 min aint nothing, there are a couple problems I've seem myself, one is there are a few guys that have cell phone jammers (illegal) but they use them to kicked other drivers off the platform by losing their phone signal, second is other drivers have 2 phones, so the create a fake account and request rides and cancel right away, seen drivers standing and doing it, they didn't care who was watching them.


----------

